# When is it time to put a dog down?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> She always has a smile on her face when she's awake & still loves to go swimming. & she really enjoys playing tug of war with our puppy River.


 Based on this, now is not the time. What you describe is a fact of life when owning a geriatric golden. 

When the dogs seem to be suffering and in pain or unable to eat or drink or exercise - that's when you know it is time.


----------



## Poegirlklg (Aug 5, 2015)

I just don't want it to get to a bad point. My aunt & uncle had a 14 year old Dalmatian that they basically let suffer her last years. She was so extremely overweight & had hip dysplasia extremely bad. Her last year, my uncle was having to pick her up & carry her out to the bathroom. I definitely do not want it to get to that point. Putting Poe down will be the hardest thing I've ever done. I have literally grown up with her. I got her when I was 5 & she has been with me all the way up to me going to college. She has always been my dog & we have been inseparable.


----------



## Poegirlklg (Aug 5, 2015)

She is definitely starting to look her age. Still adorable though! & she loves everyone, even our puppy who loves annoying her.


----------



## Coopsmom (Jan 13, 2015)

this is a good time to TALK with your vet about the topic. It doesn't sound like there is anything that merits euthanasia right now but it's easier to face this when you've done thinking about it before it's time. In our family, we have some very clear ideas about health issues with our dog - i.e. what we would do re: cancer treatment, how much surgery we would allow for an older dog, etc. Our decisions MIGHT change if faced with an acute issue but we're pretty clear about many things that we know we might face in the future. Your vet should be able to help you think some things through in terms of knowing when it's "time". 
Enjoy your 13 year old and I hope she has many more good years!


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

She still looks to be a very happy girl! I know this is so tough and you worrying about making the right decision really speaks highly of the wonderful dog mom you are. I truly believe when it is time you will know with 100% certainty. You will refuse to let her suffer one more day the way she is and then that will be her time. I am going to attach a little pdf along with this post. It helps many owners put logic behind quality of life decisions. Watching our puppies age is incredibly difficult but such a gift to be able to care for them.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

So sweet. I agree it's not time. She still looks happy. Like the above post when they stop eating or start to have bladder problems then you will know it's time. It's not time yet. My sister has a 13 year old. He has a hard time walking and can't go up and down stairs. But other then that he is a happy dog.


----------



## Poegirlklg (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks everyone! After getting a puppy, it really makes me appreciate how calm an old dog like Poe is. I really hope I can get another year out of her at least!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The Senior Forum has a sticky thread that includes attached guidelines for senior care: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html

I found this passage especially thought provoking in terms of what our dogs need from us and when to let go: "The five freedoms include freedom from hunger and thirst; freedom from physical and thermal discomfort; freedom from pain, injury, and disease; freedom from fear and distress; and the freedom to express normal behavior.

I think of this often as we care for Joker, now 15. No amount of love and/or veterinary care will make him immortal, so we do our best to make sure he is comfortable and happy.


----------



## Poegirlklg (Aug 5, 2015)

GoldensGirl said:


> The Senior Forum has a sticky thread that includes attached guidelines for senior care: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html




Thanks! I'll check it out.


----------



## GoldinPNW (Jun 23, 2015)

Your dog looks happy as long as she is having great days the answer is not now. She seems to be enjoying herself. Some senior pains but I wish only that my bridge boy could have more happy days like that. You are lucky. Plus puppy loves her.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I think it's time when they can no longer do the things they loved the most.
With my boy that was walking, eating and following us around so we would pet him.
Our decision was fairly easier because he had a tumor that was going to kill him in a matter of days anyway. It was a decision I thought I could never make, but when the time came I knew it.
But still your girl still looks like she has a lot to live for! You will know when it's time.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree with the others, Poe looks like she still thoroughly enjoys life. I make those decisions on quality of life, you will know when it's time. Those pics are precious, take lots, and enjoy every moment you get!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Sorry for you. I know how hard it is to know when it is the right time. When my Subi was 11 he had bone cancer and limped and was on pain meds. The vet told me I would know when but I worried all the time because he weighed 90 lbs and I knew we couldn't pick him up since we were old, too. One Sunday afternoon he became restless and couldn't seem to get comfortable. I decided I would call the vet in the morning. But around midnight when he was not able to lie down for more than a few minutes and was panting all the time.we took him to the emergency vet. It was very hard but it was time. He was to the very end his own wonderful self.


----------



## Smarkle (Aug 7, 2015)

Ending the suffering of a cherished friend is a kindness. The decision is torture. We put our golden friend of 11 years, Scarlett, down on July 2. She collapsed two days before Christmas with a bleeding splenic tumor. We had the emergency splenectomy, praying it wasn't cancer. The pathology came back hemangiosarcoma. 18-78 days. Chemo might have extended her life by 3-6 months, but what kind of months would they be? We elected to bring her home and love her. She recovered quickly and wonderfully in about two weeks. I had always fed her dog food only so it would not negatively affect her lifespan. For the first time ever she got to sample "people food" and thought that was the bomb. (Really not the bad stuff, but meats, veggies, bits of cheese, etc). We promised ourselves that when her days stopped being quality ones, we would not make her suffer because we were scared to live without her. She lived six months after her diagnosis. And I mean LIVED. She smiled, wagged, chased her tail. We began to think maybe she would stick around for years. On July first, she collapsed again. We carried her outside overnight, because she couldn't walk. The bit of hot dog my husband gave her laid, unchewed, in her cheek. Her eyes looked scared. I looked at my husband, and said "this isn't quality, honey" and he nodded. So we talked to the kids and gave them the option to say goodbye at home or to come with. I called my 20 year old son, and he and his girlfriend met the four of us at the vet. We carried her in and sat all around her on the floor while our vet, with tears in his eyes to match the rest of us, gave her the medicine to set that beautiful soul free. I talked to her long after she stopped hearing me, telling her what a good friend she was. It was one of the hardest things I have ever done. You will know when it is time, and I pray for you to have the strength to follow through.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Poe*

Welcome to you and Poe-she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Poegirlklg (Aug 5, 2015)

*Hi again everybody!*

Recently, Poe has started to pee on the floor in the night while she's sleeping. For the past 3 days I have woken up to Poe on the living room floor surrounded by a huge puddle of pee. She sleeps for literally 23 hours out of the day so getting her up to go to the bathroom every couple of hours is quite the struggle and usually we have to lure her with treats to get her out the door. Last night, I made sure to take her water away from her a couple of hours before bedtime and take her out to the bathroom right before bedtime. I even woke up at 1am and took her out but she just went outside and laid back down. I still woke up to pee on the floor. She doesn't even notice that she peed herself. Her arthritis is so bad and she's overweight and has always hated baths so washing the pee off of her stomach is an hour long event. Is this a normal thing for old dogs to do or should I take her to the vet? I love her to death but I'm also hoping my floors don't get wrecked.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would take her to the vet - she may need additional help for her arthritis, she may have a UTI or there could be something more serious going on.

Cyber hugs -- it is so hard watching them get old.

About your original question: Most times I wake up one day, look at my dog and know - it might be a vacant expression in the eye, a prolonged longing while watching their world and not being able to enjoy, in one case it was a once noble and proud dog coming inside; looking me in the eye and pooping and then laying down.

Several times my dogs have taken the decision out of my hands (emergency vet visits to discover something I could not fix, a surgery gone horribly wrong, a dog dying in his sleep).

Listen to your heart is the best advice I can give - it is better a day too early than an hour too late and when done with love & for the dignity of your Poe, it will be the right decision at the right time.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Not the time, she is enjoying life,eating, do not put her down, let her enjoy,the new puppy.


----------

